# Need help identifying my dovetail jig



## MikeyD001 (Feb 23, 2015)

I "inherited" a dovetail jig and, as a newbie, am trying to get some information on both setup and guide bushings. I am attaching a couple of pictures and would love any input anyone has on what make they think this is. I have scoured it for any identifiers and can find none.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Mike, it really does not matter what brand it is.

It is a very common clone jig, sold under many names.

There is a manual for the jig in our library.

When I get home I will find it for you.


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Mike

I'm 99,99% sure you will need a 7/16" (11,11mm) guide bush.

Senis Lock


----------



## Rockenroller58 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Its a good starter DT Jig*

You have a Rockler jig, its basic but excellent to do drawers, frames and many more projects, treat it gently and it will last for years.


----------



## Don Butler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Rockler 62525*

Its a Rockler 62525
don


----------



## MikeyD001 (Feb 23, 2015)

James, a copy of the manual would be extremely helpful. I've got a small gaming box project I'd like to do. Getting this set up and a little practice would go a long way to getting this accomplished! Thank you, again, for the assistance!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Mike,
This may be the manual for your jig.

http://www.routerforums.com/porter-cable/44724-pc-a24602-4210-4212-4216-dovetail-jig.html


----------



## Rockenroller58 (Apr 29, 2014)

The more I use this site, the more I like it, the help a person can get is invaluable. Every trade should be so lucky as to have a forum. A person has instant access to millions of dollars worth of experience and knowledge in a few short key strokes. I always liked woodwork, I spent every month last 2 years gathering up Dewalt equipment and everything else. I didn't know what was in store, but my bgf got flooded and we saved 60-80K on labor by me having the tools to repair and rebuild her home after a flood. All my tools are now paid for, and I and many others, (including me) ha, are astounded at the quality of the work we did. 10 weeks work and all looks great and brand new.


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

This jig is the same as one I used to own and used for years.
You can now buy them from Harbor Freight, and maybe Grizzly.
They are nothing fancy but do a decent job if the even spacing is a look you like.
One big thing to remember is to be completely out of the jig before you lift the router or you will be cutting divits in the template guide. 

Have a blessed day and fun making sawdust, Todd


----------

